# Egg sharing following cancer



## Miss Scarlett (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone

I haven't posted on here in a while.  I hope I am posting in the correct forum - my question is about egg sharing more than it is about cancer.  

I was diagnosed with papilliary thyroid cancer in 2011. Before I was diagnosed I was looking in to having a baby alone by going down the egg sharing route and had picked the clinic and had the preliminary tests done then sadly shortly afterwards I was told that I had cancer.  

My question is since I have had cancer of which I was given the "all clear" last year, does anyone know if I still would be eligible for egg sharing?  Has anyone gone down this route being a cancer survivour?

I can only assume that since I have had cancer that I wouldn't be and that probably no one would want to egg share with someone who has had cancer, I hope this isn't the case as the cancer I had is actually not genetic but looking on the other side perhaps I wouldn't be high on a list which greately saddens me if this is the case.

Any help or advice would be really good.  

Thank you for reading.

MS x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Didn't want to read and run. I don't have first-hand experience with this scenario, but my advice would be that you ring round a few clinics that have an egg sharing programme and see what they say.

To be eligible to share at my clinic (the Lister in London) the donor must not have any genetic or transmissible diseases or have personal or family history of inheritable disorders. If the cancer you had doesn't fall into either of these categories I would assume you'd be OK, but it's better to call and check. 

I wish you all the luck in the world. You've had a tough enough time of it already - I really hope a clinic is able to help you. x


----------



## Clairebear2583 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Miss Scarlett, I realise this is a very old post but I wondered how you got on with your egg sharing as I am in a similar situation just now. I hope you got to do it x


----------

